# AK Forms Clips



## Sapper6 (Sep 5, 2004)

hey everyone,

where can i find video clips of the various forms in the American Kenpo curriculum?  i know there are a ton of places to view techniques but i have yet to find clips of the forms.  is there such a place?  thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 5, 2004)

Try www.nackordkarate.com You have to sign up, but they have quicktime of many of the forms.


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 5, 2004)

hey thanks for the link.  much appreciated :ultracool


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 10, 2004)

cant get the site to come up, oh well..thanks for the link anyhow.

anyone else got anything?  looking for vid clips of forms on the net, to no avail.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Sep 10, 2004)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> cant get the site to come up, oh well..thanks for the link anyhow.
> 
> anyone else got anything? looking for vid clips of forms on the net, to no avail.


I was just at the site - try this link http://www.nackordkarate.com/frame.asp?sFrameContents=ContentsKnowledge.htm&sFrameMain=KnowledgeBase.htm

This will take you directly to the listing of forms & sets - you need to have realplayer or mediaplayer to watch them (you can download them free at the site) - you have to sign up first and then you will get a password (it only takes a few minutes), it's well worth it though!  This is the only site that i know that has the video clips out there, and i've looked everywhere!!!  Anyone else have any ideas?

Donna :ultracool


----------

